# Trainnig and Tracking Collar?



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Can someone recommend a good gps/tracking and training collar? Seems like they would out there but the only one I can find doesn't seem to be getting very good reviews.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Garmin teamed up with Tri Tronics.... I forget the name of the unit but it is out there.....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Garmin Alpha for combo......Garmin Astro for just tracking


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys appreciate the info.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have/tried the Garmin Alpha out? Pros cons?

Looks like it runs about $800 (pretty steep price) and has some nice features but seems to be missing a few. I like that you can track your dog and other hunters but it sounds like it either makes a tone for your dog or shocks at different levels for training. Most collars that I have seen shock or vibrate which makes more sense to me but I am new to hunting dogs and training them.

Is the GPS side really necessary?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

IMO the GPS is more important than the training collar. I would buy the Garmin Astro along with a training collar of your choice (Dogtra or Tritronics).


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Just out of curiosity why do think the GPS is so important? I assume it would be in case you lost your dog or something, which doesn't seem very common?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

fishingdan said:


> Just out of curiosity why do think the GPS is so important? I assume it would be in case you lost your dog or something, which doesn't seem very common?


I don't mean to take away the importance of the training collar, after all I own three and use them regularly. However, I have found the GPS tracking collar an extremely important tool while hunting wild birds. There is much information that comes from the tracking system.

#1 The most important is you know where your dog is at all times. Yes, dogs get lost. It is more common than it should be.

#2 The system indicates when your dog goes on point. Not all the time you see your dog establish point and this way you can immediately go to where he is standing.

#3 The system will tell you every where your dog hunted. It is a great tool to see what areas might have got missed, or already hunted.

The peace of mind knowing where your dog is at all times is very important. A dog dropping down into a ravine, or over a hill could be the last time you see them. IMO running a dog with a tracking collar is the responsible thing to do.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Anyone have/tried the Garmin Alpha out? Pros cons?
> 
> Looks like it runs about $800 (pretty steep price) and has some nice features but seems to be missing a few. I like that you can track your dog and other hunters but it sounds like it either makes a tone for your dog or shocks at different levels for training. Most collars that I have seen shock or vibrate which makes more sense to me but I am new to hunting dogs and training them.
> 
> Is the GPS side really necessary?


Well if you bought the two seperate you would be more money... if your looking at a 1 mile range type EC. With that said I like mine seperate. Now take this with a grain of salt, but it sounds like this new unit is kinda complex for the EC part. Touch screen? My thoughts... I have to look at the transmiter then? What about having a second dog? More looking at the transmiter? Them are just a few of the thoughts on it. I like to work with dogs with the KISS- KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID! I have ran a couple of EC over the years. I can tell ya on what level I am at, what dog I am on, all without looking at the reciever. To me that is very important.
GDOG is a rep and I am sure he will have more insight on it.

BWHTR hit it on the head. Having a good idea where your dog is sure nice. I have had a Garmin over a year now. I had tracking collars before. I held out as long as possible, but now I kinda kick meself in the rear that I did. They are pretty dang nice. I love the fact I can tell you where the dog is even out of sight. Full proof NO! But is a heck of a lot better than yelling for the **** dog when he/she is lost.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks again for the input.....The benefits of the GPS are really appealing to me right now as my dog likes to run off and explore the neighborhood as soon as we turn our heads. I thought that might change as he only 10 mo old, but it's getting worse as he gets older. It's to point that I won't let the kids take him out of the back yard without me there. I worry that it will be a bigger problem when I take him into the field. Guess that's more of a training issue on my part but it would be nice to have the GPS for the piece of mind.


----------

